# Kubota L185DT - Radiator Issues



## Johnnyrotten (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi All, I just picked up a 1982 Kubota L185DT, it is a pretty strong little machine but a little rough on the cosmetics. While checking the coolant today the top flange of the radiator that the cap screws down to kind of crumbled and I am unable to lock the radiator cap to build any pressure. The radiator itself doesn't seem to have any leaks but I definately need to get this fixed. Does anybody know if I can have just the neck of the radiator replaced without getting a new radiator? If not, any thoughts on where I can order a new radiator on line? I have searched but have only found them for the L175 model. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Long shot,radiator repair man might be able cut off old braze new/second hand on...If I,I'd look for good second or new radiator.


----------



## Johnnyrotten (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Thomas!


----------



## Johnnyrotten (Oct 1, 2012)

I am trying to order a new radiator and have been asked for the motor serial number (vs the tractor serial number). My operator's manual say's that this is printed on the front LH side of the tractor but I can find no tag or imbedded number in this area. Does anybody know if there is somewhere else on the tractor that I might find this same information? Also, a previous owner has written a number in the book that he described as the motor serial number, the number he wrote is simply a 5 digit number found after the model number of the tractor on the Tractor Serial Number tag, does this sound right to you guys? (Please excuse my ignorance, this is my first tractor experience). Thanks!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

LH side clutch housing maybe info if no remove.

These fellows are helpful.
http://www.messicks.com/KubotaTract.../www.messicks.com/Articles/KubotaManuals.aspx


----------



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

I would also talk with a radiator repair person about fixing it or first assessing the entire radiator.


----------

